# backdated incapacitated child tax credit



## miseagustusa (21 Sep 2010)

hi all, does anybody know how the backdated incapacitated child tax credit is paid to you??? ie. is it paid with your wages or do they lodge it directly into your bank account or send a cheque??? I have claimed this credit for my autistic son so its backdated 4yrs!!!!!!

thank you

mise!


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Sep 2010)

Back year claims are paid direct by Revenue to the taxpayer. That may be by cheque with a Balancing Statement (P21) or to bank if you gave them bank details when filing. Current year claims may be paid via the employer by adjustment to tax credits.


----------



## miseagustusa (21 Sep 2010)

tanx graham!!! i'll be waiting on the postman so  any idea how long it takes them to backdate the payment???


----------



## middleaged (21 Sep 2010)

miseagustusa said:


> tanx graham!!! i'll be waiting on the postman so  any idea how long it takes them to backdate the payment???


 
You might be waiting, as balancing statements are usually done in Nov. Also they will rarely do it for you, so I suggest that you call them, and explain the situation.

They may insist on you making the claim by way submitting a return for the years in question.

Its a substantial amount of money and they'll be slow to write you cheques, unless you post returns.


----------



## miseagustusa (21 Sep 2010)

hi middleaged! i rang my local tax office and they just said to write them a letter stating my pps number my sons pps number and his diagnosis and date of birth!!!! i am already getting the incapacitated child tax credit since march of this year!!!


----------



## middleaged (21 Sep 2010)

Sounds ok then, I was only applying a word of caution, due to an experience of mine, not in relation to your situation, but other claimable items.

As another poster said the cheque will be sent out, when they balance up your previous years... again from my experience around November.


----------



## miseagustusa (21 Sep 2010)

thanks middleaged!!!! hopefully it'll be here before christmas


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Sep 2010)

middleaged said:


> As another poster said the cheque will be sent out, when they balance up your previous years... again from my experience around November.


 
Not so sure about the November balancing statements .

From our experience , P21's are issued on demand 52 weeks of the year for prior years .( maximum waiting time 4/6 weeks  )  

Am delighted that you have eventually found out your entitlement to this credit after 4 years , - there are so many taxpayers out there who are unsure of their entitlements .

Also note that to receive this tax credit in full for previous years , it is necessary for you to have tax paid in excess of this amount .

Check your P60's and read through www.revenue.ie , as there could be more tax credits due to you


----------



## miseagustusa (1 Oct 2010)

hi again, i just got a letter back from revenue stating that the backdated incapacitated has been awarded. just checked my bank account and d monies are already in  but i presumed it would be a larger amount as it was to be backdated to 2006, would anyone know what the amount should be? thank you

mise

ps when i claimed the tax credit earlier this year i received more money then than i have this time which is supposed to be 4yrs!!!!


----------

